# Why did my betta fish die early??



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

OK. My beta died only 8 months in my tank!!*frown I have no idea why though. I fed him, I gave him a snack once a week! I don't know what I did wrong! I even had 4 corycats for him to have friends to play with!!!! If u guys can could you tell me why my betta died that would be wonderful! I really don't want my next betta to die young AGAIN!! Bye!*c/p*


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If you answer a few questions hopefully we can help.
Tank size?
Temperature?
Filtration?
Ammonia?
Nitrite?
Nitrate?
Type of food?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I keep my Bettas in large communiuty tanks and they live a long time. They like to hang out at the top of the tank in foating veggies. They should never be kept in tanks with large Cichlids.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

10 gallon
none





type of food: betta buffet tablets


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Unfortunately without that information its hard to say what happened. Betta's do best in a tank with a filter and heater. They are a tropical fish. Maybe the tank wasn't cycled, which is why we would need to know the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites.

I would suggest getting a test kit and testing the water, post it on here, and we can help further!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

tank size is good. Is it heated and filtered? Betta fish should be kept around 82 to genuinely be happy and healthy. 

As for friends, they are solitary fish, they dont need or want social activities. That being said you can have some fish with him like the corys for your own enjoyment. However, depending on the size of the tank, you may not be able to house the corys and betta without issues with the water quality.

We really need the readings from a test kit to tell you what may have happened.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Unfortunately without that information its hard to say what happened. Betta's do best in a tank with a filter and heater. They are a tropical fish. Maybe the tank wasn't cycled, which is why we would need to know the ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites.
> 
> I would suggest getting a test kit and testing the water, post it on here, and we can help further!


I don't have any temp. so that's probably what happened.*frown


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> tank size is good. Is it heated and filtered? Betta fish should be kept around 82 to genuinely be happy and healthy.
> 
> As for friends, they are solitary fish, they dont need or want social activities. That being said you can have some fish with him like the corys for your own enjoyment. However, depending on the size of the tank, you may not be able to house the corys and betta without issues with the water quality.
> 
> We really need the readings from a test kit to tell you what may have happened.


its filtered but not heated*whistle*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Then you need to get a heater.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

What temp. do I set the heater to? How do I work the heater exactly?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

and sometimes it just happens


----------

